# Help me to setup W8968 urgently



## animes_d (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi,
I bought this TP link TD W8968 but I can't set up with my laptop. I bought it to make my floor wifi but it isn't happening. 
I have this local cable broadband connection which directly link with my laptop through lan, there is no modem but this product manual is showing to link it through adsl then modem and i don't know what else? Should i change it? Plz help me urgently. Because if i want to change it i should make it sooner. Thank u.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Answered here : *www.digit.in/forum/networking/186009-d-link-2750u-tp-link-td-w8968-pls-suggest-guys.html


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2014)

animes_d said:


> Hi,
> I bought this TP link TD W8968 but I can't set up with my laptop. I bought it to make my floor wifi but it isn't happening.
> I have this local cable broadband connection which directly link with my laptop through lan, there is no modem but this product manual is showing to link it through adsl then modem and i don't know what else? Should i change it? Plz help me urgently. Because if i want to change it i should make it sooner. Thank u.



Very Easy-
1.login to tplinkmodem.net
2.click quick setup
3.choose last option as router
4.ask your cable whether he provides dynamic,static ip!(guess static ip)
5.enter wifi settings

Done!


----------



## animes_d (Aug 9, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Very Easy-
> 1.login to tplinkmodem.net
> 2.click quick setup
> 3.choose last option as router
> ...



It's not working tht way. Cable wallah not helping much. I didn't get ur static ip thing.
I'mguessing there is some wan prblm. at status bar it is showing "down".


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2014)

animes_d said:


> It's not working tht way. Cable wallah not helping much. I didn't get ur static ip thing.
> I'mguessing there is some wan prblm. at status bar it is showing "down".



Try dynamic ip


----------



## animes_d (Aug 9, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Try dynamic ip



wht abt the static ip? i tried dynamic ip.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2014)

Call tp link support n get their help!
Or else there will be a router replacement


----------



## animes_d (Aug 9, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Call tp link support n get their help!
> Or else there will be router formed


i called tp-link, there is no one 2 receive the call, let alone service. what is "router formed"?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 9, 2014)

What cable goes into your laptop?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 9, 2014)

1)So you are not using Modem and using Direct connection to PC? ISP giving u Net via CAT5/6 Cable or are they Running Cable[like TV cable] to  Box and from there via Ethernet Cable ?

2) Open cmd > type IPconfig /all   post result

3) tracert 8.8.8.8


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2014)

If it's cat 15 setup as dynamic ip!
If it's coaxial/TV cable I guess it's ppeoe or dynamic


----------



## animes_d (Aug 10, 2014)

its CAT5E cable of schneider electric, it directly goes to my lan port.

- - - Updated - - -



Rajesh345 said:


> 1)So you are not using Modem and using Direct connection to PC? ISP giving u Net via CAT5/6 Cable or are they Running Cable[like TV cable] to  Box and from there via Ethernet Cable ?
> 
> 2) Open cmd > type IPconfig /all   post result
> 
> 3) tracert 8.8.8.8



it;s already posted in the other thread, u can chk the link at the top in this thread.
*www.digit.in/forum/networking/186009-d-link-2750u-tp-link-td-w8968-pls-suggest-guys.html
wht is this tracert?

- - - Updated - - -

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ANIMESH DAS>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANIMESHDAS-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB to Ethernet Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-13-00-F1-21
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3927:6d90:d165:93e1%21(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.94(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.192
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.65
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.65
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-C4-DD-94
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-09-D5-98
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7F8E6C01-140F-4670-B5D5-43592F4A2
C8F}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


C:\Users\ANIMESH DAS>tracert 8.8.8.8

Tracing route to google-public-dns-a.google.com [8.8.8.8]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1   110 ms   132 ms   132 ms  172.17.43.65
  2   305 ms     *      212 ms  202.78.232.1
  3   414 ms   361 ms     *     static-89.178.93.111-tataidc.co.in [111.93.178.8
9]
  4   771 ms   650 ms   835 ms  14.140.119.185.static-Kolkata.vsnl.net.in [14.14
0.119.185]
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6  1004 ms  1311 ms  1412 ms  115.113.165.98.static-mumbai.vsnl.net.in [115.11
3.165.98]
  7  1459 ms  1584 ms  2079 ms  64.233.174.106
  8   956 ms   294 ms    51 ms  google-public-dns-a.google.com [8.8.8.8]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\ANIMESH DAS>


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 10, 2014)

Connect You Internet Cable[Cat5/6] to TPlink w8968 LAN Port 


open *192.168.1.1
[STRIKE]Quick setup>Wireless Router Mode>Skip WAN>Open WIFI > confirm 

now open cmd

type 

ping 8.8.8.8[/STRIKE]

Edit - Read your other post  , kind dont make two threads *www.digit.in/forum/networking/186009-d-link-2750u-tp-link-td-w8968-pls-suggest-guys.html



animes_d said:


> Sry abt tht, it is so difficult to copy frm command, so i copied it all. Anyways, no there is connector software through which i connect to the cable broadband. also i can connect from there website.




*So this method wont work *, Can u post details about connector software and its values(u can Hide ur username and Password


----------



## animes_d (Aug 10, 2014)

as WAN and wifi are skipped, it's not getting confirm.

- - - Updated - - -

the connector software is in macromedia/flash, how to get values from there?

- - - Updated - - -
THIS IS THE DEVICE INFO AFTER SETTING UP THE ROUTER IN "WIRELESS ROUTER MODE" VIA DYNAMIC IP.
NO WAN IP ADDRESS AND SUBNET GATEWAY ADDRESS HAS BEEN GIVEN IN THE DETAILS OF DYNAMIC IP.

Device Info
Version Info
Firmware Version: 	1.0.5 Build 140321 Rel.42949
Hardware Version: 	TD-W8968 V3 0x00000001
System Running Time: 	0Day(s) 00:45:15
LAN Info
IPv4		LAN IP Address: 	192.168.1.1
LAN MAC Address: 	e8:de:27:5c:0e:a6
IPv6 	IPV6 Address/Prefix Length: 	NULL
Auto Configuration: 	RADVD&DHCPv6
Internet Info
*IPv4	Status: 	Down*
THIS IPV4 STATUS IS SHOWING "DOWN" NOW BUT IF I PUT MY CABLE IP ADDRESS AND SUBNET/GATEWAY  IN THE WAN IP ADDRESS AND SUBNET GATEWAY, THE STATUS WILL SHOW "UP". BUT STILL I WON'T BE ABLE TO CONNECT WTH THE INTERNET.
WAN Type: 	ETH WAN
Layer2 Interface: 	eth3
Connection Type: 	IPoE
WAN IP Address: 	0.0.0.0
Shortcut: 	Click here to view all WAN interface's status and troubleshooting information.

- - - Updated - - -

THIS DSL SYNC IS NOT HAPPENING WITH THE ROUTER. I THINK THTS THE PROBLEM. HOW TO MAKE HIM "PASS"?


Test the connection to your DSL service provider
Test xDSL Synchronization: 	FAIL  	Help
Test ATM OAM F5 segment ping: 	DISABLED  	Help
Test ATM OAM F5 end-to-end ping: 	DISABLED


----------



## rj27 (Aug 10, 2014)

You are doing it wrong all along buddy and DSL sync is not relevant here as it is for the DSL broadband like BSNL and Airtel that works through telephone lines.

Anyway what you need is to located the eth wan when in wireless router mode. There you need to assign the static ip details as below-

Ip address - 172.17.43.94
Subnet mask - 255.255.255.192
Gateway ip - 172.17.43.65
Then locate Dns tab and put Google dns. 

Suggesting the static ip because it has been consistent in your posts so far. Also do ensure your wifi adapter is set to automatically receive configuration and doesn't have any ip pre-configured. 

If all this doesn't work then probably your ISP has MAC address lock. Look for MAC address cloning function in your router and put the laptop mac address (of Ethernet adapter).


----------



## animes_d (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## seamon (Aug 10, 2014)

animes_d said:


> how to locate DNS tab or google dns. My MAC is not matching either. How to solve this "MAC mismatch"?



Network and sharing centre--->adapter settings---->select adapter---->properties------>IPV4 protocol---->properties.
Google DNS is 8.8.8.8


----------



## animes_d (Aug 10, 2014)

Now it's MAC mismatch and their is no value in network address and neither Mac clone is working. I don't know what to do. Plz Help

- - - Updated - - -

what is DHCP? It is disabled when i'm directly connected to my laptop but its enable when i'm connecting through w8968. Plz help. Thank u.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 10, 2014)

Are u typing mac in this format ie using  : symbol ?

*www.techlineinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/mac-binding_thumb.jpg


----------



## animes_d (Aug 10, 2014)

The mac Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-13-00-F1-21 when i'm connected through cable directly with my laptop.
The Mac address : 00-13-02-C4-DD-94 when i'm connecting with the router. how to fix this?

- - - Updated - - -

when i'm doin the mac clone they are not taking any outside mac address. they are just making copy of the router mac address which is 00-13-02-C4-DD-94 but i guess the isp provide has the old mac address 00-E0-13-00-F1-21. which is not getting replaced by the cloning of the new mac address. and thats why the mismatch is happening. i called my service provider but they refused to co-operate.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2014)

this is what they call try to simultaneously ride 2 boats.you didn't continue with me on other thread & now here you are all confused about mac address.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> this is what they call try to simultaneously ride 2 boats.you didn't continue with me on other thread & now here you are all confused about mac address.


I don't know how to swim, so i try to keep two boats with me and you didn't reply after putting those details of ms-dos also. 
Anyways if u can help me from here tht wld b grt. Otherwise i'm thinking of returning the product. I'm done with the wifi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2014)

you didn't replied to my posts so how can you expect me to help.i asked you the ipconfig results of both cases(when cable is directly connected to pc & when it is connected via w8968).you first posted only directly connected case result & after you posted the 2nd case result i asked you to use lan cable not wifi to connect to w8968 until you configure the connection but no reply from you.just for future reference it is the most basic thing to use lan cable & not wifi when configuring any wifi modem/router for the first time.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> you didn't replied to my posts so how can you expect me to help.i asked you the ipconfig results of both cases(when cable is directly connected to pc & when it is connected via w8968).you first posted only directly connected case result & after you posted the 2nd case result i asked you to use lan cable not wifi to connect to w8968 until you configure the connection but no reply from you.just for future reference it is the most basic thing to use lan cable & not wifi when configuring any wifi modem/router for the first time.


I thought u concluded the conversation by saying tht " i should use the lan cable" instead of wifi. 
Thts why i didn't reply anymore. 
Anyways can u help me out from this mess?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2014)

use lan cable to connect w8968(connected to cable broadband) to pc & then post ipconfig result.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> use lan cable to connect w8968(connected to cable broadband) to pc & then post ipconfig result.



C:\Users\ANIMESH DAS>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANIMESHDAS-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB to Ethernet Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-13-00-F1-21
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3927:6d90:d165:93e1%21(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.94(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.192
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.65
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.65
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-C4-DD-94
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-09-D5-98
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
ADDITION TO THIS, WHEN I'M TRYING TO INSTALL THE ROUTER WITH THE CD GIVEN IN THE BOX ITS SHOWING "NETWORK ADAPTER IS ENABLED" BUT "NETWORK STATUS CHECK FAILED". Anyways thanks for your help and sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2014)

no problem  i don't recommend using setup CD.does net work when w8968 is connected by lan wire & giving above values?


----------



## animes_d (Aug 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> no problem  i don't recommend using setup CD.does net work when w8968 is connected by lan wire & giving above values?



No Net is not working in tht condition.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2014)

in w8968 when you use mac cloning did you used your pc mac address(00-E0-13-00-F1-21) & rebooted the w8968 after applying setting.if not then do this & after reboot you should see changed mac address in the settings.then use the software/website given by isp to connect to net.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 13, 2014)

when i'm doin the mac clone they are just making copy of the router mac address which is 00-13-02-C4-DD-94, nothing else. But i guess the isp has the old mac address (00-E0-13-00-F1-21) which is not getting replaced by the cloning and thats why the mismatch is happening. 
i called my service provider but they refused to co-operate.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> no problem  i don't recommend using setup CD.does net work when w8968 is connected by lan wire & giving above values?



No Net is not working in tht condition.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 13, 2014)

Dude do 1 thing-
Call TP-Link Support!
He will Remote Desktop and set you up!
You have to arrange external connection like hotspot and communicate on phone!

If no solution comes out,they will send you an email and you can replace that router!
You will get a new one!


----------



## animes_d (Aug 14, 2014)

now i'm connected to net. although wifi is off.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2014)

so does ipconfig now shows mac address of your pc not router.


----------

